# (SOLVED) glsa-check error when trying to send logmail

## Kasumi_Ninja

I have problems to let glsa-check send me an e-mail with glsas that need to be fixed. I added the appropriate lines to make.conf but I get the following errors:

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="myusername@myisp.nl username:mypassword@smtp.myisp.nl:25"
```

```

# glsa-check -m all

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/glsa-check", line 316, in ?

    portage_mail.send_mail(glsaconfig, mymessage)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_mail.py", line 89, in send_mail

    raise portage_exception.PortageException("!!! An error occured while trying to send logmail:\n"+str(e))

portage_exception.PortageException: !!! An error occured while trying to send logmail:
```

With port 995:

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="myusername@myisp.nl username:mypassword@smtp.myisp.nl:995"
```

```
# glsa-check -m all

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/glsa-check", line 316, in ?

    portage_mail.send_mail(glsaconfig, mymessage)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_mail.py", line 91, in send_mail

    raise portage_exception.PortageException("!!! A network error occured while trying to send logmail:\n"+str(e)+"\nSure you configured PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI correctly?")

portage_exception.PortageException: !!! A network error occured while trying to send logmail:

(110, 'Connection timed out')

Sure you configured PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI correctly?
```

Anyone has an idea what might the problem?

----------

## magic919

Do you really need to authenticate to send the mail?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> Do you really need to authenticate to send the mail?

 

 :Embarassed:   Nope

I changed my make.conf accordingly, but I still get the following errors:

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="myemail@myisp.nl @smtp.myisp.nl:995"
```

```
# glsa-check -m all

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/glsa-check", line 316, in ?

    portage_mail.send_mail(glsaconfig, mymessage)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_mail.py", line 91, in send_mail

    raise portage_exception.PortageException("!!! A network error occured while trying to send logmail:\n"+str(e)+"\nSure you configured PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI correctly?")

portage_exception.PortageException: !!! A network error occured while trying to send logmail:

(110, 'Connection timed out')

Sure you configured PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI correctly?
```

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="myemail@myisp.nl @smtp.myisp.nl:25"
```

```
# glsa-check -m all

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/glsa-check", line 316, in ?

    portage_mail.send_mail(glsaconfig, mymessage)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_mail.py", line 89, in send_mail

    raise portage_exception.PortageException("!!! An error occured while trying to send logmail:\n"+str(e))

portage_exception.PortageException: !!! An error occured while trying to send logmail:

{'redmijncomputer@orange.nl': (504, '<portage@localhost>: Sender address rejected: need fully-qualified address')}
```

----------

## magic919

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM: Allows you to set the "from" address of log mails; defaults to "portage" if unset.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM: Allows you to set the "from" address of log mails; defaults to "portage" if unset.

 

Thanks! Adding 

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="my@maill"
```

to make.conf and now it works! Only now I need to find to a way for glsa-check to send me some useful information   :Laughing: 

----------

